# ISO push pole (Flagler area or close to)



## kubackdylan (Feb 19, 2014)

If anyone is interested in getting rid of their push pole please let me know! I am looking for a pole about 14' for my 13' Gheenoe.... Thanks!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You can always make one, not difficult.

Wood Dowel Push Pole


----------



## Sean_Schlobohm (Mar 21, 2012)

Or there is a guy on craigslist called lagoon outfitters that makes them and they are reasonably priced.Im picking one up tomorrow


----------



## Maverick904 (May 28, 2013)

not sure if it is still available http://www.jaxkayakfishing.com/phpBB/topic35521.html


----------



## kubackdylan (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks guys for all the suggestions! I signed up for the one forum and hopefully the moonlight is still available! If not, I will probably check out lagoon outfitters on craigslist!


----------



## Sean_Schlobohm (Mar 21, 2012)

Lagoon outfitters shorter poles are super reasonable


----------

